# River Bend Park



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Has anyone been doing any good on the trout near the river bend. Might go there tomarrow but i don't wana waste my time. Any steelhead smolts still in there. Ya, i catch and release. Thanks for any help.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Stelemon, I know of a spot where I caught a small rainbow last year around this time in the clinton. E-mail me and I will give ya directions to the spot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2001)

Go to Paint Creek, it's alot better! Think of the enviromental factors in the Clinton...ok, the water isn't that clean, and gets warm often. Also, the toxic waste area near there has ruined the stream for many years. There aren't too many smolts, and I would contact the DNR!!! Oh yeah, If u want to call me I can give you some Orvis guys and other resources that fish the river often and catch trout, steelhead, and salmon!


----------

